# Sigelei 150w temp



## Carlito (30/7/15)

Looking at this sick mod
Which of the vendors are getting this in? 
And what price would we be looking at?


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/7/15)

Can possibly have one for you in around 10 days time if our supplier has it in stock as we have an order shipping early next week. Price is a bit of a whopper. Around R2000 but includes two 18650 batteries.


----------



## Carlito (30/7/15)

Awesome do u know what batteries?
and that would be normal for a good quality mod


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/7/15)

I need to find out if it comes with batteries. Description says it does but reviews say no batteries. We are bringing in the Samsung INR 25R batteries if it doesn't have any in the kit but they would be extra. I'll send an email to them and let you know

I misread the description. It does not come with batteries


----------



## Carlito (30/7/15)

@Vaperite South Africa Thanks man that would be great


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (30/7/15)

No batteries. Will know tomorrow if they have it in stock


----------

